# Post Your 3DS Game Collection!!



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 18, 2015)

Post all the 3DS games you have!!


Here's my list:

-Pokemon Y
-Zelda A Link Between Worlds
-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-Pokemon X
-Ashalpt 3D
-Lego Batman 2
-Mario 3D Land
-Yoshis New Island
-Pokemon Rumble Blast
-Zelda Ocarina Of Time 3D
-Tomodachi Life
-New Super Mario Bros 2
-Disney Magical World
-Pokemon Omega Ruby
-Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
-Fantasy Life
-Pokemon Art Academy
-Luigis Mansion Dark Moon
-Paper Mario Sticker Star
-Super Smash Bros. 3DS
-Kirby Triple Deluxe
-Pushmo
-Pokemon Trading Card Game
-Nintendogs + Cats Golden Retriver
-Nintendogs + Cats Toy Poodle
-Nintendogs + Cats French Bulldog
-Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity

And I preordered Majoras Mask 3DS!!!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf x2
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask (have it preordered)


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 18, 2015)

Pokemon X
New leaf

:s

i'll probably get fire emblem some time


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 18, 2015)

- 2048
- 3D Classics: Kid Icarus
- 3D Classics: Kirby's Adventure
- Aero Porter
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Bravely Default
- Castlevania (VC)
- Dragon Quest Wars (DSiWare)
- Dragon's Lair (DSiWare)
- Ecco the Dolphin 3D
- Etrian Odyssey 4
- Fire Emblem Awakening
- Harmo Knight
- Kid Icarus Uprising
- Kirby's Dream Land (VC)
- Kirby's Dream Land 2 (VC)
- Kirby: Triple Deluxe
- Kokuga
- The Legend of Zelda (VC)
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
- The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition (DSiWare)
- The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX (VC)
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages (VC)
- The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (VC)
- Liberation Maiden
- Luigi's Mansion 2
- Mario and Donkey Kong: Minis on the Move
- Mario Golf: World Tour
- Mario Kart 7
- Metroid (VC)
- Metroid II: Return of Samus (VC)
- Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy
- Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies
- Picdun (DSiWare)
- Picdun 2: Witch's Curse
- Picross e, e2, e3, e4 & e5
- Pix 3D (it sucks)
- Pokemon Art Academy
- Pokemon Dream Radar
- Pokemon Link: Battle!
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
- Pokemon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire
- Pokemon Puzzle Challenge (VC)
- Pokemon Trading Card Game (VC)
- Pokemon X & Y
- Publisher Dream (DSiWare)
- Senran Kagura Burst
- Shovel Knight
- Sokomania (DSiWare)
- Sonic the Hedgehog 3D
- Sonic Lost World
- Spirit Camera: Cursed Memoir
- Sudoku by Nikoli
- Super Mario 3D Land
- Super Mario Bros. 2 (VC)
- Super Mario Bros. 3 (VC)
- Super Mario Bros. Deluxe (VC)
- Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels (VC)
- Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS
- Sweet Memories: Black Jack
- Tales of the Abyss
- Tappingo
- Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy
- Ultimate NES Remix
- Virtue's Last Reward
- Zelda II: The Adventure of Link (VC)

*Edit:* Fully updated with all eShop titles and VC games.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 18, 2015)

You can just tell how much of a casual I am by my "collection".


Pokemon X
Pokemon AlphaSapphire
Style Savvy: Trendsetters (sold and then rebought because i am trash)
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Tomodachi Life
I've also sold a few that I already played extensively:


Kid Icarus Uprising
Luigi's Mansion 2
this one Professor Layton game, can't remember which
There are a lot of games I want to play but don't want to buy because of a lack of replay value, and then there are the games that go for $40 used and that is too much.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll try to do this off the top of my head.

Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Luigi's Mansion
Paper Mario, Sticker Star 
Animal Crossing: New Leaf 
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Pokemon X
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Super Smash Brothers 3DS
Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds 
Fantasy Life
Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth
Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Kirby Triple Deluxe  
Disney's Magical World

Some of these are significantly less played than others. I should probably shrink the collection, considering I pre-ordered a couple of games along with a New 3DS XL.


----------



## Flop (Jan 18, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> - Aero Porter
> - Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> - Bravely Default
> - Etrian Odyssey 4
> ...



Thank you for organizing these alphabetically.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 18, 2015)

I forgot to put Shovel Knight up there and am ashamed. It's a fantastic game.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf x2
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon X
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Pokemon Battle Trozei
Tomodachi Life
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Mario Kart 7
I think that is all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Smash Bros 3DS too


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 18, 2015)

Mine are: Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Fantasy life
Metroid
Persona Q
Pokemon X
Super Smash Bros 
& Wario Land 2


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 18, 2015)

Flop said:


> Thank you for organizing these alphabetically.


I'm pretty particular when it comes to that. Everything in my game case and all downloaded software is organized alphabetically. It irks me when it isn't, and I actually find it harder to find what I want to play.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fantasy Life
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Rune Factory 4

I feel like I'm forgetting something (I'm not home to look at them), but I think that's it. I have quite a few DS games but not many 3DS. I keep meaning to grab Bravely Default, and I plan on buying Majora's Mask and Story of Seasons when they come out, although probably not right at release.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 18, 2015)

- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Fantasy Life
- Pok?mon X
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- Yoshi's New Island

Quite a small collection compared to most of you!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Disney Magical World
Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Picross e
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
Tomodachi Life


----------



## Burumun (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fantasy Life
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Kid Icarus
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog
Pilotwings Resort
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
Pok?mon X
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Rhythm Thief & The Emperor's Treasure
Super Smash Bros
Tomodachi Life
Virtue's Last Reward

I think that's it...


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fantasy Life
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Duel Destinies
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
Pok?mon X
Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy: Curtain Call
Zero's Escape: Virtue's Last Reward

I used to have _Super Smash Bros._, but I sold it. 

There are a number of other titles I've had my eye on, but I'm waiting for prices to fall first. My next 3DS purchase will most likely be _Rune Factory 4_.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf x2
> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
> Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask (have it preordered)



Forgot i have Smash 3ds downloaded digitally on my system. I hardly play it though :/


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 18, 2015)

Pokemon Y, Animal Crossing New Leaf, Lego Barman 2, Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D, Nintendogs and Cats French Bulldog, Steamworld Dig, and Race to the Line.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## JCnator (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's all of the games I've gotten so far since April 2011.


3D Classics Excitebike
3D Classics Kid Icarus
3D Classics Kirby's Adventure
3D Streets of Rage
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (NA and JPN)
Azure Striker Gunvolt
Crashmo
E.X. Troopers (JPN)
Fantasy Life (NA and JPN)
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kirby: Triple Deluxe (JPN)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team (NA and JPN)
Mario Kart 7
Mario Party: Island Tour
Mighty Swtich Force!
New Super Mario Bros. 2
nintendogs + cats: Golden Retriever (formely owned)
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Pilotwings Resort (formely owned)
Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Pushmo
Puyopuyo Tetris
Sonic the Hedgehog 3D (JPN)
Super Mario 3D Land
Super Smash Bros. for 3DS
Tomodachi Life (JPN)
VVVVVV
Yoshi's New Island

Whew. That's only the beginning of my entire 3DS library. That library is still going to be slowly growing up because the 3DS lifespan hasn't done yet. Majora's Mask 3D, Code Name S.T.E.A.M., and perhaps Xenoblade Chronicles 3D are among the games I'll be getting this year. Also, I've got around 44 3DS VC titles!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 18, 2015)

Physical copies:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team
Mario Kart 7
Mario Party: Island Tour
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog & New Friends
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Pok?mon X
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Super Mario 3D World
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds

Digital copies:
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies
The Legend of Zelda
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2015)

My list is so small compared to you guys. xD

-Pokemon X
-Mario Kart 7
-Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-Fire Emblem Awakening 
-Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
-Kirby Triple Deluxe


----------



## Joy (Jan 18, 2015)

Alright here we goooo

- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Lego Batman 2: DC Super Heros
- Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham
- Fantasy Life
- Fire Emblem: Awakening
- Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trilogy
- Lego Marvel Heros
- The Lego Movie videogame

I use to own Super Smash Bros for 3ds but I sold it

Probably going to be buying Phoenix Wright Dual Destines and Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright when the prices drop.


----------



## Bui (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf x2
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
doodle jump adventures
Fantasy Life
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon X
Pokemon Y
Steel Diver
Tomodachi Life

...and a bunch of Virtual Console, DSiWare, and other eShop games.


----------



## Gusmanak (Jan 18, 2015)

AC:NL

X

OR

SSB4

NSMB2

Smash cat heros

Farming simulator 3D


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Mario Kart 7
Pilotwings Resort
Super Mario 3D Land
Tomodachi Life


----------



## Improv (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't have very many games.


 Animal Crossing: New Leaf
 Fantasy Life
 Fire Emblem: Awakening
 Legend of Zelda: ALBW
 Pok?mon Omega Ruby
 Pok?mon X & Y
 Tomodachi Life

I don't play Pok?mon X or Y or Tomodachi Life anymore.


----------



## ACNiko (Jan 19, 2015)

In alphabetical order,

Physical copies:
♥ Animal Crossing: New Leaf
♥ The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
♥ The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
♥ Mario Kart 7
♥ Mario Tennis Open
♥ Super Mario 3D Land

Digital copies and VC downloads:
♥ The Legend of Zelda
♥ The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition
♥ The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
♥ The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
♥ The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
♥ Pullblox (Pushmo)
♥ Super Mario Bros. DX

In just a month I'll have Majora's Mask 3D as well


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 19, 2015)

Updated my original post with all the eShop stuff I forgot, as well as VC games.
I feel so ashamed.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 19, 2015)

Pilot wings resort 3D
Super monkey ball 3D 
Super Mario Land 3D
New Super Mario Bros 3D
Mario kart 7
Pokemon Myster Dungeon Gates to Infinity
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Resident Evil Revelations
Nintendogs 3DS (for free, ofc.)
Tamodachi life (terrible game)
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Luigi's Mansion 2
Donkey Kong returns (i think this is what it's called..)
Fantasy Life
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Super Smash bros 3ds
One Piece (icr the official title)
Zelda Ocarina of time x2
Zelda Link between worlds

9 of these are digital copies. I have a 32gb card

oh, and a **** load of virtual console games (I'm a nintendo ambassador so that's 20 virtual games right off the bat)


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 19, 2015)

I own on 3DS:

Cartridge: 

Animal Crossing: New Leaf x3
Bravely Default
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Mirror of Fate
Fantasy Life
Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi collectors edition
Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns
Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
New Art Academy
Tomodachi Life

I only own one Virtual Console game, Super Mario Bros. Deluxe which was free. I have Pokemon Omega Ruby on the way right now (I gave in and ordered it, it should be here tomorrow ) and I've got Majora's Mask collectors edition on pre order which I'm super excited about .


----------



## jupisan (Jan 19, 2015)

Physical Copies:
New Leaf
Pokemon X
Smash Brothers
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire 
Fantasy Life

Digital:
Four Swords- came with the 3ds
Brunch Life
The Special Pokemon Alpha/Omega Demo


----------



## Megan. (Jan 19, 2015)

Digital:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fantasy Life
Mario Kart 7

Physical:
Pokemon X
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Tomodachi Life
Super Mario 3D Land
Senran Kagura Burst


----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 19, 2015)

~Animal Crossing New Leaf (x2)
~Tomodachi Life
~Disney Magical World
~Super Smash Bros. 4
~Freakyforms Deluxe
~Ultimate Nes Remix
~Kirby: Triple Deluxe
~Pokemon X
~Bravely Default
~A Link Between Worlds

not much I know


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

OK here it is
Animal crossing:new leaf x2
Tomodachi life
Pokemon X
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Freaky forms deluxe (sucks)
Pokemon Art Academy
Moshimo monsters theme park (also sucks)
That's it


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh, goodness. I'd forgotten I have Tomodachi Life. I have two XLs at the moment, and it's on the one I'm not currently using.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 23, 2015)

Super Mario 3D Land
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Dead or Alive Dimensions
Zelda A Link Between Worlds
Tomodachi Life
Fantasy Life 
Animal Crossing (Digital)
Resident Evil; Revelations (Digital)
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Y (did I buy it) See what I did there?
Tales Of The Abyss
New Super Mario Bros 2
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour
Fire Emblem: Awakening.
Nintendogs+Cats (Digital)
Harvest Moon ANB (Digital)
Bravely Default (Digital)

And a few smaller downloaded games, like Rummikub.  But most of those are on my other SD card, which seems to be missing in action. Ah well, its the same card that holds Animal Crossing, but I don`t play that one anymore. Even though I`m curious to how my town looks months after I played for the last time, maybe I need to start searching.


----------



## Cloudee (Jan 23, 2015)

Well... This is a bit hard, but I have... I'll go by favorite games.

Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Y
Phoenix Wright vs Professor Layton 
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Animal Crossing Wild World
Pokemon HeartGold
Pokemon Black 2 
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Platinum 
Naruto Powerful Shippuden
Beyblade
Adventure Time (The one with the Ice King stealing their garbage...)
Zoo Tycoon
(When I was a really young kid, I really liked my Alvin and the Chipmunks game...)
~~~
I know I have more but I can't remember them all... For a girl...


----------



## tokkio (Jan 23, 2015)

-Pokemon X
-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-Fire Emblem Awakening
-Pokemon Alpha Sapphire 

(huhu these so far... I can't buy much games since I'm always broke T__T)


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 23, 2015)

New Leaf
Super Smash Bros
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time

Pre-Ordered
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask

Planning on getting:
Ruby or Sapphire


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 23, 2015)

I have seven games right now. They are:

-Pokemon X
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
-Animal Crossing: New Leaf
-Kirby Triple Deluxe
-Super Smash Bros. for 3DS
-Pokemon Alpha Sapphire

All of my games are physical, except for Super Mario 3D Land, as it came with my 3DS XL. Right now, I'm planning on getting Fantasy Life, and I've actually wanted it for quite a while now, but sadly, it's sold out at the moment and I have no idea when it's going to be restocked.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 23, 2015)

It'll take so much work to list them so I just took a photo  

I'm missing some of the recent titles coz' I've been too focused getting LE's and such. Hopefully, I can still catch up -_-



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Rasha (Jan 23, 2015)

only game I'm missing now is LOZ Majora's Mask 3D which is not out yet, I'm also planning to buy the new 3DS XL


----------



## pillow bunny (Jan 23, 2015)

list of all my games

kirby's epic yarn (wii)
mario kart wii (wii)
super smash bros brawl (wii)
wii sports resort (wii)

imagine teacher (DS)
pokemon soulsilver (DS)
pokemon white 2 (DS)

animal crossing new leaf (3DS)
fire emblem awakening (3DS)
ocarina of time 3D (3DS)
pokemon rumble blast (3DS)
pokemon x (3DS)

wow I have a lot ._.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 23, 2015)

My Modest Collection:

-Animal Crossing: New Leaf
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
-Pokemon X
-Tales of the Abyss (3DS)
-Mario Kart 7
-Rune Factory 4
-Fire Emblem: Awakening
-Super Smash Bros. 3DS
-Fantasy Life

-Four Swords (Digital--a free download offer from Nintendo)

Possible/Hope to get:
-Story of Seasons
-The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 23, 2015)

MK7
Pok?mon X
Pok?mon Y
Pok?mon Omega Ruby
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
ACNL
SSB (digital)


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 23, 2015)

DS Games that I have found in storage:
Pokemon Diamond 
Imagine Baby (I was probably 9 at the time)
The Sims 2: Castaway

3DS Games:
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Fantasy Life
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D (I play this with my Dad)

I'm looking to add more games to this collection as I've only had my 3DS for about a month. 

Hoping to get:
SSB
Rune Factory 4
LoZ: MM, ALBW, and OoT (if I can find a new copy not $60... if not I'll buy a used one)
MK7 
Fire Emblem: Awakening​


----------



## diogocrossing (Jan 23, 2015)

Pok?mon X (digital)
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
Bravely Default
Resident Evil: Revelations
Super Mario 3D Land
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
& some indies.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

Digital:
Virtue's Last Reward
Ikachan
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Colors!3D
Wario's Woods
AC Calculator

Physical:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Tales of the Abyss


----------



## nammie (Jan 23, 2015)

Digital:
Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies
Fantasy Life
SSB

Physical:
Pokemon X
Pokemon AS
ACNL
Phoenix Wright vs. Prof. Layton


----------



## Milleram (Jan 25, 2015)

- Animal Crossing New Leaf
- Bravely Default
- Fantasy Life
- Harvest Moon The Tale of Two Towns
- The Legend of Zelda Four Swords Anniversary Edition (digital)
- Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
- Mario Tennis Open
- Nintendogs + Cats French Bulldog (digital)
- Pokemon Omega Ruby
- Pokemon Rumble Blast
- Pokemon X
- Rune Factory 4
- Steel Diver Sub Wars (digital)


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 25, 2015)

Animal Crossing
Pokemon X
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Super Smash Bros
Ocarina Of Time
Link Between Worlds
Tomodachi Life
Mario Kart 
!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 26, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon X
Mario Kart 7
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Super Smash Bros
Rayman
Super Mario 3D Land
Some Nintendogs + Cats game I forgot I had
annnd I think that's it


----------



## abby534534 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have:

Super Mario 3D land
ACNL
Scribblenauts unlimited
Yoshi's island
SSB for 3ds
Mario party island tour
NES remix
Tomodachi life
Paper mario sticker star
Tetris axis
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time
A link between worlds
Fire Emblem awakening
Mario Kart

I still want:
Fantasy Life
Pokemon X
Harvest Moon: A tale of two towns
New super mario brothers 2
Donkey Kong
Majora's Mask (when it releases)


----------



## Loyce (Jan 27, 2015)

oh man okay uh

-pokemon y
-pokemon alpha sapphire
-tales of the abyss
-tales of the world: reve unitia
-fire emblem: awakening
-super smash bros
-the legend of zelda: ocarina of time (got majora's mask on preorder too)
-animal crossing: new leaf
-bravely default
-kingdom hearts: dream drop distance
-final fantasy: theatrythm
-mario kart 7
-professor layton miracle mask
-professor layton azran legacy
-ace attorney: dual destinies

..3ds isn't my main console though i prefer my ps3 and vita (because region-free, i have to have two 3ds' just to play japanese games)


----------



## Inkbug (Jan 28, 2015)

i have too many games >>

-acnl x2
-pokemon omega ruby
-pokemon y
-harvest moon: a new beginning
-professor layton and the miracle mask
-paper mario: sticker star
-rune factory 4
-fire emblem: awakening
-bravely default
-kingdom hearts: Dream drop distance
-etrian oddesy: millennium girl
-devil survivorver clocked
-rhythm thief and the emperors treasure (the reason I got a 3ds tbh)


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jan 30, 2015)

Holy crow, that's a lot of games. I currently own: 

Fantasy Life
ACNL
LOZ: ALBW
*OR*/AS
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Pokemon X


Cries b/c my collection is so small.


----------

